# Og ?



## samarta (Mar 19, 2017)

I haven't been on in awhile, but rely on this forum.  When a strain says OG this or OG that - what does the OG stand for. I got a feminized freebee called Blackberry OG.  When I went back to look it up because I did not know if it was indica or sativa and could not even find it on the site's quick look up feature.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2017)

Who knows for sure what og means. I have heard it means ocean grown and lot of other things. Blackberry:https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/blackberr


----------



## Locked (Mar 19, 2017)

I subscribe to it being Ocean Grown. jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2017)

Basically it is simply a name given to a certain strain.  There are different stories about what it stands for...but pretty much it doesn't matter what it originally stood for.   I just think of it as the name given to a strain, like C99 or AK47.

The Blueberry OG is most likely a cross between Blueberry and some kind of OG.  It could have been some kind of experimental cross the seedbank made...which is why it might not be a regular on their site and you couldn't find it.


----------



## samarta (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks! It took several days to pop, so we'll see??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 21, 2017)

If seed are sown directly into the dirt, it generally takes a few days to pop.  So, sounds like so far, so good.


----------



## Delta999 (Mar 22, 2017)

haha not too many black people around here huh?

samarta OG is 'urban slang'. It stands for 'original gangster' or 'old guy' depending but basically refers to something original or 'old skool'. Hope that helps


----------



## umbra (Mar 23, 2017)

when my sons found out I was a grower, they laughed. I told them, I was OG. They laughed and said, you mean Old Geeser.


----------



## screwdriver (Mar 30, 2017)

My thought was
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D-vInmy1-i-w&ved=0ahUKEwiY6NPao__SAhXr34MKHT1GBWQQwqsBCBwwAA&usg=AFQjCNEhCOQAzw3ObHi6LkVFmmGOqjbI5A&sig2=i5NVrwhedmaFt90rQiFfTA


----------



## Magicman (May 25, 2018)

The last one I tasted and it was good is Fire OG. I think you can try it.


----------



## burnin1 (May 28, 2018)

I love to smoke OG Kush.  Not much of a yield when I tried it though.  Could be just me.

I am an Old Geeser and have always known OG as "Original Gangsta"   I think it originated in So Cal.


----------



## Locked (May 28, 2018)

https://www.medicaljane.com/2013/01/05/the-legend-of-og-kush/   A good read.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 28, 2018)

umbra said:


> when my sons found out I was a grower, they laughed. I told them, I was OG. They laughed and said, you mean Old Geeser.


We’re they laughing after they tried some?


----------



## bwanabud (May 28, 2018)

I'm sticking with Optimum Ganja


----------



## Passionbilly (May 29, 2018)

Delta999 already hooked this one, but I agree.  OG means 'Original Gangster' .   Used a lot to reefer to Old Skool stuff ,  and T'ing.


----------



## tcbud (May 29, 2018)

I vote original gangsta too. First grow had an OG clone, grower said Original Gangster then. I have also heard it referred to Over Grow, a website for growing years ago. Now I think, it is as Goddess says, a cross with an OG strain.


----------



## roofwayne (May 29, 2018)

OG means Ocean Grow to some people in Cali.


----------



## burnin1 (May 29, 2018)

I live in Cali.  I heard a guy in a dispensary years ago refer to OG as Ocean Grown.  Those of us in the room  laughed as one guy remarked "How in the hell do you grow weed in the ocean?"


----------

